# Howdy from the Big Sky State.



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome. Um I realize Montana is huge but have you ever heard of Lynn's QuarterHorses?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Medh
What part of Montana are you from


----------



## Medh (Jan 14, 2012)

Lynn's Quarter HOrses sounds familiar. I'm from Billings.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you near Little Big Horn


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Medh (Jan 14, 2012)

pretty near there yea


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

is that you in the avatar 
l like your necklace


----------



## Medh (Jan 14, 2012)

Yepp thats me. Its actually two neckalces  Thank you!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Deirfiur!!! ....hi


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome, Medh!


----------

